# Radio Flyer car



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is pretty cool.

http://www.boston.com/news/nation/a...o_flyer_car/?rss_id=Boston.com+--+Latest+news


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Now that's what I call a labor of love


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Would that be considered a truck, crossover or wagon?


----------

